# Exposant dans Mail 2.1.3



## Cyra (26 Juin 2010)

Malgré une recherche sur Google et sur les forums ici, je n'ai trouvé que ce lien qui ne correspond pas à mon problème (http://forums.macg.co/applications/exposant-dans-numbers-188670.html).
En effet,* je n'arrive pas à mettre en exposant des chiffres ou des lettres dans   Mail 2.1.3* sur *Tiger*.
Je suis bien aller dans l'aide qui me propose d'aller dans_ Édition> carctères sépciaux>_ mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de mettre en exposant.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modérateur *-> On y va !*
(ne pas en recréer un avant décision du moderateur)

encore qu'il y a ambiguité car l'affaire "exposant" c'est pas lié à Mail


Ensuite t'as mal cherché

ca a été abordé plusieurs fois
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/exposant-133136.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comment-on-fait-le-au-carre-sur-un-mac-170392.html

etcetc


----------



## Cyra (28 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> il y a erreur de section
> 
> table d'orientation des  forums macg
> ...



Merci pour la réponse.
Je pensais que la façon de produire un "exposant" dans Mail était différent de la façon de faire en générale pour Mac&#8230;
Donc en effet, il faut avoir la réponse pour comprendre que la réponse ne concerne pas "Mai"l directement !

J'ai peut-être mal cherché mais j'ai fait recherche >"exposant dans Mail",  et je n'ai pas trouvé le lien donné ci-dessus&#8230;
Je crois que de n'avoir pas désolidarisé Mail de mon problème d'exposant ne m'a pas permis d'obtenir ce lien.

Avouons, tout de même, que si l'on veut mettre autre chose que des carrés² ou des cubes³ ; bref plusieurs chiffres, ou même, un mot en exposant, c'est ardu. Mettre un mot en exposant : je n'y suis pas vraiment arrivé : il y a dans _lettres délimitées_ ou _scripts latin_ des lettres comme le "C" ou "F" où je n'ai pas trouvé comment les insérer en exposant.
De plus, le procédé est vraiment fastidieux !! Passer par chaque lettre ou chiffre, chercher son exposant puis les aligner les uns après les autres&#8230; C'est pas très pratique, non  ?_
N'y-a-t-il pas une autre méthode ?_

*Merci en tout cas*


----------

